# [systemd] - brakujace pliki startowe

## radek-s

Witam:)

Zmienilem udeva na systemd, jednak mam z nim kilka problwmw:

- jak uruchomic uslugi, ktore nie instaluja dla systemd plikow startowych?  (np.: fbcondecor, hibernate-cleanup, teamviewerd8)

- co jest odpowiednikiem katalogu local.d gdzie moglem dodac skrypty *.start, *stop, ktore mialy byc uruchomione wraz ze startem systemu?

Jest juz sens migrowac na systemd, czy jeszcze czekacie z migracja?

pozdrawiam!

----------

## Pryka

Zasadnicze pytanie brzmi: po co w ogóle migrować?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie odchodzmy od tematu.

Odnosnie pytania w temacie: Nie kazdy pakiet bundluje w sobie skrypty systemd, nie jest to nigdzie wymagane i jest generalnie 'na doczepke'.

----------

## radek-s

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Zasadnicze pytanie brzmi: po co w ogóle migrować?

 

1. system (do uruchomienia okna logowania) szybciej conajmniej! o połowe szybciej sie uruchamia i zamyka

2. wiekszosc dystrybucji przechodzi na systemd, nie będzie problemu jak bede miał coś zrobić gdzie indziej

Na serwerze który uruchamiam kilka razy do roku nie ma to różnicy, ale na komputerze domowym wole mieć systemd

Moje pytanie nadal aktualne, jak dorobić jakiś katalog rc.d gdzie wrzuce skrypty, które chce uruchomić przy uruchomieniu systemu?

----------

## sebas86

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Zasadnicze pytanie brzmi: po co w ogóle migrować?

  Bo zależności, bo Gnome 3, bo XFCE, które korzysta z bibliotek Gnoma. Wymieniać można pewnie jeszcze. Sam mam problem, bo utknąłem właśnie na próbie zmuszenia systemu do aktualizacji bez systemd i nie za bardzo chce...

----------

